# cutting boards



## Elbert (Mar 11, 2008)

I made my new first cutting board. I used walnut, mahogany, and hard maple. Then I finished it with several coats of danish oil. Next I'm going to use bloodwood in place of the mahogany. My wife liked it. Here is a picture of it.
Elbert


----------



## RJAngel (Mar 8, 2008)

Nice job.

Did you use the 'end-grain' plans from Wood mag also?

I used cherry instead of mahogany on mine, but, the contrast between the maple and mahogany on yours looks much better.

Ron


----------



## Elbert (Mar 11, 2008)

*cutting board*



RJAngel said:


> Nice job.
> 
> Did you use the 'end-grain' plans from Wood mag also?
> 
> ...


Yes Ron. Wood mag.,oct.-06 #172.


----------



## BigFuzzyBelly (Mar 22, 2008)

cool stuff. i'd hate to even use it.


----------

